# Stable Roofing



## Dobermann Girl (16 December 2012)

I wonder if anyone can give me information on a tin roof with underlay. Has anyone got a roof like that? Want the fors and against thankyou


----------



## CazD (16 December 2012)

I'll be watching this thread with interest as our stables need re-roofing.  they currently have onduline (sp) which has sagged badly.  Hubby is keen on doing corrugated tin, which is what we have on the field shelter, but has said it will mean putting in more roof joists to support it.  The corrugated tin roof on the hay store does get a lot of condensation which drips tho.  would underlay help with that???


----------



## Suelin (16 December 2012)

On all the stables we have ever had the roofs have always had sterling board on first and onduline on top of that.  If it isn't supported then it will sag.  For tin you need to have similar I think or you get the dripping roof syndrome from condensation and in the summer they get extremely hot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rema (16 December 2012)

I have just had my stables built and we used Coroline sheets,we used alot of Baton and joists and hundreds of fixings to prevent sagging..Tin or Box profile as it is now known is okay but can be VERY noisy when raining and i found (Box profile on my mobile timber stables) they were too hot in summer and held no heat in winter..plus you will get alot of condensation in the summer,even more so with felt (underlay).

You could use cement fibre sheets (what look like the old Asbestos sheets) they are strong and will not sag but expensive..


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 December 2012)

My whole mini barn is Onduline and there isnt a hint of a sag - it isnt the roofs problem on your stables - it has to be lined underneath with OSB board or marine ply - that would be the standard approach to installing onduline. Do that and you wont have any issues with it. 

I dont like tin on stables as if a sheet comes off in a gale it is a lethal thing flying around. Also condensation. You can get anti condensation barrier layer but then it ceases to be an economical option (and tis less economical now metal prices are so high). 

Fibre cement good but pricy.


----------



## Dry Rot (16 December 2012)

I think painted box section worked out a bit cheaper than corrugated iron, so do your research!

I've put up both stables and field shelter recently. The stables have 12mm ply, then bitumen felt damp proofing, then box section. You can get plastic sealer pieces for the open ends of the box section but it is best to leave the ends open for ventilation. No problem with condensation. If you follow the manufacturer's recommendations for fixing, it should not blow off!

I put corrugated iron straight onto purlins for the field shelter and condensation was a problem. After discussions with an architect friend, I have secured builders plastic sheeting (DPM) under the purlins with 12mm x 50mm lathes and that has worked well. It was cheap and there are no drips.

I used Onduline for kennels and it was a disaster. Onduline is basically bitumen treated cardboard. I would never use it again, even fully supported, as it sags and rots.


----------



## Dobermann Girl (16 December 2012)

Thanks for you answers seems there is fors and against for either.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (17 December 2012)

I have just moved house and existing stables are portal frame steel ones. They look lovely but are like an oven in summer, freezing in winter and condensation in winter is really bad. Thinking of getting roof insulated next year. Best stables I have had (only rented yard) were outside ones made of breeze blocks then wooden lined with slate roof. Cool in summer, held heat in winter, no condensation issues.


----------



## JustKickOn (19 December 2012)

Old yard I was on had tin roofing. It had some sort of lining on it but not sure what. Hot in summer, and cold in winter... And if it rains hard you can't hear a blooming thing.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 December 2012)

Skipadeedooda said:



			I have just moved house and existing stables are portal frame steel ones. They look lovely but are like an oven in summer, freezing in winter and condensation in winter is really bad. Thinking of getting roof insulated next year. Best stables I have had (only rented yard) were outside ones made of breeze blocks then wooden lined with slate roof. Cool in summer, held heat in winter, no condensation issues.
		
Click to expand...

My neighbour built his own like that (he is clever chap) and now they also have solar panels all along the roof cos it is strong enough to take the weight unlike normal roofs. But it is a lot more expensive unless you are handyandy.


----------



## Dobermann Girl (19 December 2012)

Been looking into Insulated  box profile roofing. Not keen on Onduline my sister in law stable roof has been done with that.


----------



## Dobermann Girl (27 February 2013)

Well the roof is up we used the Insulated box Profile roofing it works a treat. My sis in laws is onduline my roof makes no more noise than hers in the rain. No condensation at all I'm very pleased. My farrier had onduline and hates it as it has sagged. If a problem does occur I will post on here. But it is grewat so far with rain, snow wind and ice


----------



## Turks (15 March 2014)

Hi Dobermann Girl,

Just researching roofing products myself and saw this historical one. Any update would be appreciated! What was the insulation on the box profile? Thanks muchly


----------



## bocarugger (29 April 2014)

Hi Turks,

This website has information on different stable roofing options. Might be of some help to you.

Regards,

BR


----------



## Turks (29 April 2014)

Hi BR,

Can't see a link on that one. Could you poss retry? 

Thanks v. much,

T


----------



## Dry Rot (29 April 2014)

Turks said:



			Hi BR,

Can't see a link on that one. Could you poss retry? 

Thanks v. much,

T
		
Click to expand...

http://charttimberbuildings.co.uk/roofing-options


----------



## Dobermann Girl (1 May 2014)

Hi Turks sorry have not been on here for awhile. My roof is great no leaks not hot in summer, no condensation, I'm just so pleased with it. Also the high winds we had this last winter was no problem.Its not insulation it is a membrane coated on the underside of the sheet which traps all the condensation and directs it towards the gutter. Its called "Drip Stop".  Hope that helps


----------



## Turks (3 May 2014)

Dry Rot said:



http://charttimberbuildings.co.uk/roofing-options

Click to expand...




Dobermann Girl said:



			Hi Turks sorry have not been on here for awhile. My roof is great no leaks not hot in summer, no condensation, I'm just so pleased with it. Also the high winds we had this last winter was no problem.Its not insulation it is a membrane coated on the underside of the sheet which traps all the condensation and directs it towards the gutter. Its called "Drip Stop".  Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...

Hi DG and DR, many thanks for that. I am thinking polyester coated box profile anti-condensation galvanised steel large sheets (with one clear box profile for each stable). I'll have a rummage on the chart timber site but at first sight on there I can't see the box profile? Glad to hear good reports re that type of product.


----------

